# Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Einer der Letzten seines Standes
Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft​*





Vom SWR ein interessantes kurzes Video über einen der letzten Berufsfischer am Rhein in Rheinland Pfalz, Götz Kuhn.

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/ei...144/did=16861656/nid=122144/9f5ln2/index.html


----------



## Herbynor (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Nun bin ich so gespant auf das Video und nischt, leuft bei mir nicht.


----------



## Vanner (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Du mußt den Link anklicken, wenn es anders nicht funktioniert.


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Wenn ich den schon sehe. Beliebt sind die 2 nicht gerade bei uns. Innerhalb von 3 Monaten ein Gewässer platt gemacht. Seitdem geht dort nichts mehr. Auf dem Echo auch 0 Fische. Sehr geil. Was das mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat frage ich mich. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hab schon mitbekommen, dass der nicht gerade unumstritten ist und der Fernsehbericht wohl eher "geschönt".. Gut, wenn sowas dann immer auch rauskommt!!


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Also meine 2 Vereinsvorstände haben 7 Stunden auf der alten Minthe verbracht ohne Biss und ohne jegliche Aktivität von Fischen. Angeln können die beiden sehr gut. Sind immerhin WM Teilnehmer und Teamangler von nicht unbekannten Herstellern. Aber wo nichts ist, kann man auch nichts fangen. Der Herr Kuhn hat ja auch aufs Boot eingeladen. Nur damit man sieht, dass nicht alles so ist wie wir Angler es hinstellen. An dem Morgen kamen alleine schon 70 Zander raus. Prima. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



> An dem Morgen kamen alleine schon 70 Zander raus. Prima. ��


Die Zander, die dann (unabhängig ob Teamangler die fingen oder nicht) ja da gewesen sein müssen...
Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ,was Du damit sagen willst..


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Von wegen "einer der letzten seines Standes", der Sohn steht doch schon in den Startlöchern, laut Filmbeitrag!
Wegen mir könnte die Berufsfischerei am Rhein ruhig sterben und tausenden von Junganglern Platz machen, die ja heute allersamt ihre anglerische Laufbahn ausschließlich dem Raubfischangeln widmen.
Berufsfischer braucht kein Mensch mehr am Rhein, außer eventuell Schicki Micki Restaurants, die einheimischen Zander wünschen?

Jürgen


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Die 70 Zander fehlen jetzt. Mir geht es um die Menge. Die hätte keiner an einem Tag weg gefangen. Zudem es nur ein Tag war. Das war mein Gedanke. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Wem fehlen denn jetzt die 70 Zander ? Dem Berufsfischer, der seinen Job macht, dem Kormoran? Wallerpralinchen heißen sie auch. Fehlen sie dem bösen alles Abknüppel-Angler ? Oder fehlen sie dem allgemeinen Angler ? Dem Ökosystem Rhein ?


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Dem Ökosystem und dem Angler. Ist es etwa sinnvoll, alle Laichfische weg zu nehmen? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich verstehe da Deine Wut sehr gut. Du fängst jetzt von dem 70-Zander-Kuchen kein Stück, der Fischer hat den ganzen Kuchen geschnappt. Er hat seinen Job gemacht, von dem er seine Familie ernährt. Dem Öko-System ist es aber egal, wer die Zander entnommen hat. Wichtig ist, dass ein paar weitere Kuchen in dem Gewässer schwimmen, die den Bestand aufrecht erhalten. Ist halt mal jetzt blöd für uns Angler gelaufen. 
Verteufelt der Fischer die Angler, wenn sie 70 Zander entnehmen ? Als Hobby ?

Die Beziehung Angler - Fischer ist schon sehr speziell, das ist klar. Aber beide haben ein Ziel: Das Gewässer und den Fischbestand möglichst optimal zu nutzen.


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis sich der von mir angedachte See erholt? Sind ja nicht nur die Zander. Er holt ja auch die Futterfische raus. Das ist doch ein Rattenschwanz. Den Rest machen dort die Kormorane. Die fressen die kleinen, die durchs Netz gingen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcidosso (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich denke schon, dass die Berufsfischer mit der Netzfischerei einen Bereich stark beeinträchtigen, wenn nicht sogar fischleer machen. Ich erlebe das auch in meinem Lieblingsland Schweden. Immer längere Netze , das die gesamte Fangsaison hindurch. Der Bestand ist deutlich geringer geworden, da kann man mir einschwätzen, was man will.
  Die Frage ist nur, wenn er - der Fischer -  absolut engmaschig fischt, vernichtet er auch seine Existenz. Dennoch praktizieren sie es mit den engmaschigen Netzen. 
Wir, die Rutenangler, sind gar nicht in der Lage einen Bereich leer zu fischen.
Dennoch, mit der großen Anzahl der Angler sind wir sehr wohl Konkurrenz für den Berufsfischer. 
Ich wäre dafür, dass ein Teil unserer Abgaben für Erlaubnisscheine pp. als geldliche Aufstockung den Berufsfischern gezahlt wird. Diese dürften dann lediglich an bestimmten Tagen oder eine bestimmte Anzahl von Tagen ihre Netze auslegen. Ich weiß, so etwas wird es nicht geben. 
Offen gesagt, wir Freizeitfischer sind den Berufsfischern sch...egal.


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Offen gesagt, wir Freizeitfischer sind den Berufsfischern sch...egal.



Es soll Bf's geben die arbeiten mit Anglern und Vereinen zusammen und das sind nicht gerade wenig,einer antwortet dir gerade.Ja sogar Besatzfische liefern viele Bf's

Aber das ist in De.so,Schuld sind immer die anderen egal warum sie sind Schuld.

Und je mehr gelästert wird über so böse Bf's und .... desto tiefer werden die Gräben und irgendwann sagt Pächter BF x die Angler will ich hier nicht mehr haben.......

Es ist ein Deutsches Problem das man die eigenen Gartenzwerge nicht so gern verrückt wie der Nachbar das gern hätte.

Die Schuld immer und immer wieder bei gewissen Gruppen zu suchen, ist nicht von Emphatie geprägt.

|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Als das Video/Reportage hier verlinkt/eingestellt wurde, hatte ich mich gefreut.
Hatte aber gleich befürchtet, dass die anschl. Diskussion hier so einen "Spin" bekommt. Leider hat sich dies wieder einmal bestätigt....
Bekräftigt mir wieder einmal das (Neid-)Bild vieler "Angler", vor allem hier in (West-) D`land.
Sogar die letzten 3 noch verbliebenen Berufsfischer sind den meisten hier wohl 3 zuviel. Wie traurig und auch (anglerisch) erbärmlich...und bezeichnend auch für die "Team- & Wettkampfangler" sprich "Profis"^^ 

Kurz: Wir alle hier sind nur Hobbyamateure - die Profis (laut def. jene die ihren Lebensunterhalt tatsächlich mit einer Sache bestreiten) die letzten Berufsfischer! 
Und zu den Netzen und Reussen: wurde doch gesagt, dass die Maschenweite auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgelegt wurde...
Tipp: macht doch mal ein "Praktikum"...werdet große Augen und müde Arme bekommen- ganz zu schweigen von eurer Existenzangst, wenn ihr tatsächlich vom Fischfang leben müsstet. Wobei, wenn ich mir die ungeschickten Bewegungen, dass Rudern und Verhalten auf Booten bei yt angucke, werden viele eher baden gehen, im wahrstem Sinne des Wortes.
Will hier niemanden persönlich anmachen- aber ich vermute manche haben ein völlig falsches Bild von deren Ausbeuten,  der Netzfischerei,  von Langleinen und Reussen... 

meine 5 Cent dazu...


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Also sind 200 Kilo Fisch am Tag wie im Video Peanuts?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

ja!
& du hast wirklich keine Ahnung vom Berufs-Fischen.

PS. @ gründler --> Danke!


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Dann klär mich auf. Ich sehe nur, was hier los ist.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

@Glavoc, 

guter Beitrag.

Case


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Tipp: macht doch mal ein "Praktikum"...werdet große Augen und müde Arme bekommen- ganz zu schweigen von eurer Existenzangst, wenn ihr tatsächlich vom Fischfang leben müsstet. ..



Die meisten halten in der Regel nicht lange durch,die sehen nur dicke fische Tag und Nacht,die ganze Arbeit die dahinter steckt,die Behörden usw.das ist alles gar nicht da.Weil nen Bf fischt tag und Nacht und fängt nur dicke tausende fische und alles leer egal wo auf der Welt alle gleich die bösen Bf's.

Klar gibt es auch Schwarze unter Bf's aber die gibt es überall auch unter Anglern.

Manche knoten sich tote Zander an die Rute und andere Angeln in Schonbezirken und wieder andere legen beim Nachtangeln eine Rute mehr aus usw usw....... weil man das ruhig machen kann,weil das macht man schon immer so.

Aber wie gesagt ist nicht nur hier bei Anglern und Bf's so,sondern zieht sich in De.durch sehr viele Sparten und Schuld sind immer die anderen weil die eigen Gartenzwerge sind halt die besten......


----------



## glavoc (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

@ TooShort - na dann mach doch mal eine Rechnung auf. Wieviel müsstest du verdienen, um deine Familie zu ernähren? Als Selbstständiger!?? Ziehe davon noch die Kosten ab (Benzin, Boot, Netze, etc. PACHT!, Fahrzeuge, Bürokosten, Steuern, Versicherungen und vieles andere mehr....). Dann die vielen Tage, wo es halt nicht so läuft, du nur Kosten und keinen Gewinn machst...
Vom Fischen zu leben ist wie mein Vater mir als kl. Bub erklärt hat - ein echtes "Zocken" es kann laufen aber man kann auch alles verlieren.
Nun ja, ich kenne keinen Fischer der Millionär geworden ist (Thunfischer ausgenommen!!), nur viele wo es gerade so reicht, oft auch noch nicht einmal dazu...gilt aber auch für viele Landwirte, Vieh-& Waldbauern, Gemüsegärtner usw.usf. .... 

Case - Danke!

lg


----------



## kati48268 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



TooShort schrieb:


> Die 70 Zander fehlen jetzt.


Ach herrjeh, da hat ein (legitimierter!) Fischer 70 Zanders aus einem Tümpel mit direkter Rheinanbindung gefangen.


racoon schrieb:


> Wem fehlen denn jetzt die 70 Zander ? Dem Berufsfischer, der seinen Job macht, dem Kormoran? Wallerpralinchen heißen sie auch. Fehlen sie dem bösen alles Abknüppel-Angler ? Oder fehlen sie dem allgemeinen Angler ? Dem Ökosystem Rhein ?


Danke! 

Wie hier -und im entsprechenden FB-Thema- Angler auf einen Fischer eindreschen ist nur noch beschämend.

Völlig losgelöst vom eigentlichen Thema wird auf _sämtliche_ Fischer geschossen.

Haben wir Naturnutzer (Fischer, Jäger, Landwirte,...) alle zusammen nicht etwa andere, wirkliche Gegner?
Stattdessen zerlegt man sich selbst;
Angler vs. Fischer, Angler vs. Angler,
und Peta, Grüne & Co. stehen grölend daneben.

Mal wieder schämt man sich für seine Zunft.


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ja dann zunfte mal und schäme dich. Mich kotzt sowas an. Die 70 waren an einem Tag. Und wenn es so schlecht laufen würde, würde es sein Sohn nicht auch machen wollen. Wofür zahlen wir denn Jahresbeiträge? Um auf den leeren Tümpel mit Rheinanbindung zu glotzen? Geht ja nicht nur an dem Loch so ab. Am Schmugglermeer wird sich auch beschwert. Eigentlich an allen Löchern, wo die Familie Kuhn ihr Geld verdient. Umsonst kochen die Gemüter hier nicht. Soll ich einfach den Mund halten und nur noch an den Forellenpuff gehen? 

Wenn der Job so unrentabel ist, wieso macht er es dann und macht nicht einfach was gescheites? Wo man auch nen geregeltes Einkommen hat? 

Zudem: bin ich nicht legitimiert? 

Noch dazu: wer kontrolliert die Berufsfischer? Ist es wirklich nachhaltig was die Fischer am Rhein machen? Oft genug wird gemosert von den alten...."früher hat man besser gefangen". Ein Berufsfischer ist dann aber in Ordnung?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## petri28 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hi,
 sorry, *die Aussage früher fing man besser* sagt aber doch: obwohl es früher mehr BF gab (wahrscheinlich noch 10 - 15) ist das Fangergebnis besser gewesen, schon komisch...
 oder es wahr einfach der "Angelerfolgswahn" nicht so hoch?
 Leben und leben lassen, der Mensch verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt damit, ich mit Angeln nicht:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Haben wir Naturnutzer (Fischer, Jäger, Landwirte,...) alle zusammen nicht etwa andere, wirkliche Gegner?



Ich zähle die Berufsfischer zu den ganz erheblichen Gegnern, besser Feinden, intakter Ökosysteme. Was diese Zunft an großen Flüssen wie z.B. der Oder, am Bodden etc. kaputtgemacht hat, macht mich wütend.

Deren ganzes Gerede von Nachhaltigkeit ist ein Witz. Sie müssen am Ende von ihren Erträgen leben und wenn es eng wird, hilft man nach.


----------



## Damyl (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



TooShort schrieb:


> Wofür zahlen wir denn Jahresbeiträge? Um auf den leeren Tümpel mit Rheinanbindung zu glotzen? Geht ja nicht nur an dem Loch so ab. Am Schmugglermeer wird sich auch beschwert. Eigentlich an allen Löchern, wo die Familie Kuhn ihr Geld verdient. Umsonst kochen die Gemüter hier nicht. Soll ich einfach den Mund halten und nur noch an den Forellenpuff gehen?
> 
> Wenn der Job so unrentabel ist, wieso macht er es dann und macht nicht einfach was gescheites? Wo man auch nen geregeltes Einkommen hat?


#6 
Wegen dem netten Herren haben mein Kollege und ich unsere Boote aus dem Altrhein geholt, und sind in einen Verein wo der nicht hinkommt.
Den Fangerfolg den wir nach seinem Besuch noch hatten, konnten wir nicht verkraften. 
Da ging nichts mehr........Das Jahr darauf haben wir unsere Boote raus. Scheinbar sind wir auf einmal zu doof zum Angeln geworden. Seitdem haben wir uns auch keine Rheinkarte mehr geholt. Wie TooShort schon so treffend meinte :
Wir bezahlen doch keine Karte um auf einen leeren Tümpel zu glotzen.

Naja...im Verein waren die Fische dann wieder blöder und wir fangen wieder was


----------



## TooShort (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Er zahlt Pacht und muss davon leben. Ok. Wir zahlen Pacht, um überhaupt fischen zu dürfen. Somit wollen wir auch was fangen. Das die Fische nicht in Geld umgerechnet werden, so klar sollte wohl jeder Angler denken. Aber auch bei uns geht es um Interessen. Sonst kann ich wirklich bald nur noch an den Vereinssee oder an den Puffweiher. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_rheinangler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



petri28 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, *die Aussage früher fing man besser* sagt aber doch: obwohl es früher mehr BF gab (wahrscheinlich noch 10 - 15) ist das Fangergebnis besser gewesen, schon komisch...
> oder es wahr einfach der "Angelerfolgswahn" nicht so hoch?
> Leben und leben lassen, der Mensch verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt damit, ich mit Angeln nicht:m



Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben! Das ist eigentlich ein gutes das Argument welches gegen die Theorie spricht, dass der BF alles leer fischt. 
Alles andere sind eher subjektive Eindrücke. 
Natürlich kann es sein dass nach dem Besuch des BF die Fänge erstmal zurück gehen. Aber es kann auch nur subjektives empfinden sein. Schwer einzuschätzen. Dass die Biomasse im Oberrhein und Seitengewässer stark zurückgegangen ist sollte bekannt sein. Das einem einzigen Berufsfischer in die Schuhe zu schieben halte ich fraglich. 

Dafür gibt es sicherlich andere Gründe. 

Wirklich Bestandsschädigend, und das ist erstmal wissenschaftlich belegt, ist der Abschlagzwang (auf der RLP Seite) eines jeden maßigen Fisches. Gegen sowas sollten wir mehr die Stimme erheben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben! Das ist eigentlich ein gutes das Argument welches gegen die Theorie spricht, dass der BF alles leer fischt.
> Alles andere sind eher subjektive Eindrücke.
> Natürlich kann es sein dass nach dem Besuch des BF die Fänge erstmal zurück gehen. Aber es kann auch nur subjektives empfinden sein. Schwer einzuschätzen. Dass die Biomasse im Oberrhein und Seitengewässer stark zurückgegangen ist sollte bekannt sein. Das einem einzigen Berufsfischer in die Schuhe zu schieben halte ich fraglich.
> 
> ...



Ohne die Situation genau zu kennen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Fischer so einen Tümpel fast leermachen kann. Er wartet dann wieder bis zum nächsten Hochwasser oder Laichzeit und wiederholt das ganze. Damit macht ein Fischer das gesamte Gebiet für Angler unattraktiv.
Mir wäre lieber, wir hätten diese Fischer nicht mehr.


----------



## mieze691 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Die haben vegessen in dem kleinen schönen Film zu zeigen wie man die Rheinbunnen Elektrisch tod fischt,wo der Tüp auftaucht braucht man gar nicht mehr anzufangen mit der Handangel da ist erst mal für ein paar Wochen totes Wasser #q


----------



## Damyl (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Es gibt ja noch einen "Letzten" 
https://www.pfalz.de/feines/fischereibetrieb-franz-schwab

Edel finde ich auch die Verzehrsempfehlung für Rheinfische in RP
http://www.lfvrlp.de/images/downloads/Merkblatt%20f%C3%BCr%20Angler.pdf

Das Merkblatt hat empfehlenden Charakter. Lebensmittelrechtliche Vorschriften des Handels, die das Inverkehrbringen nicht verzehrfähiger, weil schadstoffbelasteter Fische grundsätzlich verbieten, bleiben davon unberührt 

Dort ist der Aal noch eine echte Delikatesse #r

Würde mich mal Interessieren ob Steverding´s Isenhof das mit der Qualität meint. Soll er doch mal seinen Gourmetgästen vorher die Empfehlung zeigen |supergri


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

wenn ich die `posts` so lese, kann Herr Kuhn froh sein vor dem Filmteam nicht einen Fischzug biblischen Ausmasses wie bei Johannes 21 gemacht zu haben...
Wie wären die Reaktionen bei so einem Fang gewesen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tetIIa8T4Bc

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Und Damyl spielt mit dem Feuer, bemerkt noch nicht mal, dass es nach Gesetzeslage (vernünftiger Grund usw.) auch ihn und seinen Verein/Verband treffen könnte....
Die Fischer haben wenigstens eine echte Lobby!
& Kathi`s post beleuchtet sehr gut die Problematik.. aber wer anderen eine Grube gräbt....usw.


----------



## Vanner (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Völlig losgelöst vom eigentlichen Thema wird auf _sämtliche_ Fischer geschossen.
> 
> Haben wir Naturnutzer (Fischer, Jäger, Landwirte,...) alle zusammen nicht etwa andere, wirkliche Gegner?
> Stattdessen zerlegt man sich selbst;
> ...



Danke Kati, mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> wenn ich die `posts` so lese, kann Herr Kuhn froh sein vor dem Filmteam nicht einen Fischzug biblischen Ausmasses wie bei Johannes 21 gemacht zu haben...
> Wie wären die Reaktionen bei so einem Fang gewesen?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tetIIa8T4Bc
> ...



Der Vergleich ist lächerlich. Hier geht's um einen Fischer, der mal eben einen Altarm leermacht und auf nachziehende Fische wartet. Damit zerstört er die Grundlage der Angler. Das ist kein Vergleich zu den Fischern in großen Gewässern. Z.B. Renken am Bodensee oder Reusenfischer im Rheinstrom selbst.
Schade, dass diese Branche oft noch subventioniert wird.


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

nun ja, leermachen wird er/kann er ihn ja sicher nicht...
Überhaupt mal ein Netz in der Hand gehabt? Nur so interessehalber.
Aber ich kenne diese "Argumente" häufig genug von den "Sportlern^^".
Im übrigen meist mit Bassboat, Echolot, E-Motor, Futterboot, GPS & Plotter und nun bald vermutl. mit Drohnen unterwegs usw. 
Soll ich jetzt auch deren effektivere Methoden verteufeln?
Die Lebensgrundlage als Fischer läßt sich nun mal nicht mit Rute&Rolle bestreiten. Das Hobby schon.  
Aber vermutl. wird demnäxt ein neuer feudaler Geldadel oder die Schützerindustrie glatt die Gewässer pachten^^ - dann ist er endlich da, der exklusive, private Zugang zum Fisch - Fangerlebnis garantiert  !!

Nachtrag: In Zahlen stehen in etwa: 24 000 t gefangenen Fisch von BF/Jahr
                                       gegen  45 000 t gefangenen Fisch von Anglern/Jahr

wer macht "die Gewässer leer"er? Oder wird nur noch postfaktisch argumentiert?


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Haben wir Naturnutzer (Fischer, Jäger, Landwirte,...) alle zusammen nicht etwa andere, wirkliche Gegner?
> Stattdessen zerlegt man sich selbst;
> Angler vs. Fischer, Angler vs. Angler,
> und Peta, Grüne & Co. stehen grölend daneben.
> ...



Boorrrrr wie mich so etwas ....
Immer diese Blockbildungen und Einteilung in Schubläden.
Das Nervt und verhindert jeglichen Austausch weil es ja bei den Anderen auch so betrieben wird.

Eins sollte klar sein, die Menge Fisch ist begrenzt.
Das was ein Berufsfischer fängt und auch benötigt ist verdammt viel.
Dementsprechend weniger Angler werden dann dort erfolgreich angeln können.
Heute teilen sich Fischerei, Angler und Kormoran viele Gewässer, wobei die Angler und Kormorane mehr wurden.
Einst waren es halt nur einige Fischer, weil die Angler halt Ihre Schnüre selbst knöpften.
Heute sind netze und Schnüre billige Massenware und der doofe Vogel darf sich vermehren bis halt kein Futter mehr da ist.
Alles gleichzeitig geht eben nicht.
Fischt da ein Fischer, ist halt weniger für andere da.
Die Frage ist was für die Allgemeinheit besser ist und wer die Rechte besitzt, wer für Pacht und Besatz aufkommt und vieles mehr.
Wobei die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Fischerei wirklich enorm gut ist, da sind die Angler deutlich schlechter vertreten.
Das mag ja gegen gemeinsame Gegner gut sein, aber man sollte nicht vergessen das dort auch Verteilungskonflikte vertreten werden müssen.
Ein Berufsfischer kann da durchaus mehr fangen müssen, wie tausende Angler im Jahr entnehmen.
Ich denke die Lobbyarbeit der Fischer ist so gut, das sie oft recht günstig davon kommen, weil die dummen Angler eben nicht gegenhalten.
Wobei weder die Angler noch die Fischer von einst, heute noch da sind.
Beide haben viel bessere Möglichkeiten den Fischen effektiv nachzustellen.
Die Mehrheit holt halt raus was geht.
-----------------
Zu der Aussage das Fischer keine Millionäre wurden.
Na ja, viele Flussfischer gehörten aber lange umgekehrt oft zu den besonders Wohlhabenden.
Das war kein Hungerleiden, sondern oft sehr gutes Auskommen.
 Nicht selten gehörten sie gar zu den wohlhabensten in den Gemeinden.


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Zitat: "Die Frage ist was für die Allgemeinheit besser ist und wer die Rechte  besitzt, wer für Pacht und Besatz aufkommt und vieles mehr."

Jupp, und vor allem wer/von wem/wie diese Frage in Zukunft entschieden wird....


----------



## Damyl (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Nachtrag: In Zahlen stehen in etwa: 24 000 t gefangenen Fisch von BF/Jahr
> gegen  45 000 t gefangenen Fisch von Anglern/Jahr
> 
> wer macht "die Gewässer leer"er? Oder wird nur noch postfaktisch argumentiert?



Kannst du mal bitte einen Link einstellen wo man das nachlesen kann.


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und vor allem wo?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Der Größenordnung nach sind das Zahlen aus einem der Binnenfischereiberichte der letzten Jahre. Wer die einzelnen Berichte vergleicht, wird feststellen, dass die teils erheblich voneinander abweichen, vor Allem bei den Anglerfängen.
Hier der Neuste von 2015.
http://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Downl...chtBinnenfischerei.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Über Angler wird nur ein Mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Wert mit dem gefangenen Fisch erwirtschaftet, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.....

Davon ab sollte man Fischer nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln..

Ist wie bei Anglern und Nichtscchwaben:
Es gibt immer sodde un sodde.... (für nicht der Kultursprache mächtige: solche und solche....)

Positives Beispiel Müritzfischer, die Angler und das Angeln fördern, weil die inzwischen mit übe 200 Angestellten und 30.000 Hektar Gewässer wohl über 30% ihres Umsatzes mit Anglern machen und bemüht sind, denen auch was zu bieten...


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Damyl schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte einen Link einstellen wo man das nachlesen kann.



Hallo,
habe meine Zahlen von hier:
http://www.oeko-fair.de/clever-kons...cht-und-fang/binnenfischerei/binnenfischerei2

Nach den neuesten Zahlen ((BMEL2015), danke Laichzeit!)  ist die Fangquote zwischen Anglern/Berufsfischern ja sogar noch viel größer (6:1).


lg


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über Angler wird nur ein Mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Wert mit dem gefangenen Fisch erwirtschaftet, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.....
> 
> Richtig - doch um den (Handelsmehrwert) geht es hier in der Diskussion nicht. Kann mensch diskutieren, verwässert hier mMn aber das Thema.
> 
> ...



Ja richtig! Was die wohl zu diesem Thread hier im AB sagen werden?|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

45000t Fischertrag aus der Angelfischerei? Das sind so übern Daumen gerechnet 1800 LKW`s.  Wer`s glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Zu den Anglerfängen ist aber immer dieser Hinweis wichtig:



> Vor diesem Hintergrund müssen die in Tab. 6 aufgeführten etwa 18 500 t Jahresfang der Angelfischerei als grober Schätzwert angesehen werden. Aufgrund der benannten methodischen Unsicherheiten und des Rückgriffs auf teils weder aktuell noch repräsentativ ermittelte Fangangaben kann der Wert nicht zur Aufdeckung von Trends und Entwicklungen genutzt werden. In der erwähnten Studie von Arlinghaus wird der Fang von in Deutschland wohnenden Anglern im Jahr 2002 auf 45 000 t geschätzt. Allerdings sind hier wiederum Fänge im Ausland, im Meer sowie in nicht dem Fischereirecht unterliegenden Binnengewässern (z.B. Angelteiche) in unbekannter Größenordnung enthalten.



http://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Downl...ahresberichtBinnenfischerei.pdf?__blob=public

Keiner weiß was wir wirklich fangen und die Zahlenspielchen sind auch nicht repräsentativ für den einzelnen Berufsfischer oder Angelverein. Es zählt immer, ob das einzelne Gewässer die Entnahme verkraftet oder welche Schäden mit der Nutzung einhergehen.
Wenn der findige Berufsfischer am Amigo-See von Anglergeld Fische besetzt, aber fast alle selbst fängt, ist er keine Zierde seiner Zunft, hat aber mit dem Fischer am Rhein nichts zu tun, also wie Thomas sagt, gibt es solche und solche.


----------



## Damyl (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meine Zahlen von hier:
> http://www.oeko-fair.de/clever-kons...cht-und-fang/binnenfischerei/binnenfischerei2
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon das die Zahlen über Hobbyfischer, und von denen gefangenem Fisch, geschätzt sind, was hat das mit leergefischten Altrheinarmen in der Pfalz |kopfkrat zu tun ?

Wer verteufelt hier generell alle BF ? Ich lese hier nur über 2


----------



## gründler (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja richtig! Was die wohl zu diesem Thread hier im AB sagen werden?|kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:



Ich weiß von Aussagen ( nicht auf diesen trööt BF''s bezogen,andere Ecken) ...wenn die Angler so weiter machen ist hier ende mit Angeln,also Gepachtete Gewässer von BF's die Angler mit ran usw.

Darum jedes Verteufeln und Streit ist auch immer mit Gefahr verbunden.

Und wenn dann die Pachten neu ausgeschrieben werden,kriegt seltens nen Angelverein die Rechte,eher Nabu Bf's und co.

Darum ist es manchmal besser friedlich miteinander usw.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,



> Nachtrag: In Zahlen stehen in etwa: 24 000 t gefangenen Fisch von BF/Jahr gegen 45 000 t gefangenen Fisch von Anglern/Jahr



Stammt wohl aus der TV-Reportage "Angeln verbieten", wo ja auch das hohe Lied der Berufsfischer gesungen wurde.

Wieder ein typisches "Trau keiner Statistik .... " Beispiel.

Selbst wenn die Zahlen stimmen, wird ja nicht berücksichtigt, wieviel Hektar von BF und wieviel von Anglern befischt werden.

Ebensowenig wieviel Besatz von Anglern und und wieviel von BF erbracht wurde, welche Fischarten entnommen wurden usw. usw. .

Die Frage ist immer, wie ein Berufsfischer die Gewässer bewirtschaftet, welche Leistungen er für den Fischbestand und Ökosystem erbringt. Da gibt es sicher unterschiedliche Ansatzweisen.

Natürlich regt man sich als Angler über die negativen Beispiele auf. Ich hab auch mal an einem Flussabschnitt geangelt wo der Fischer das Raubfischangeln erst ab 1. September freigegeben hatte. Ende August war er dann immer mit nochmal mit Elektrogerät unterwegs. Kommt man auch ins Grübeln, was das mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat.

Aber an anderen Gewässer klappt die Zusammenarbeit ganz gut.

Keine Ahnung was der Kuhn nun am Rhein so vollbringt. Ob er mehr erntet oder auch mal was säht.

Die Meeforellen an der Ostseeküste werden aber m.W. hauptsächlich von Angelvereinen besetzt, aber in großer Zahl von Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischern gefangen und vermarktet.


----------



## seppl184 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was der Kuhn nun am Rhein so vollbringt. Ob er mehr erntet oder auch mal was säht.



Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren.

Vielleicht besetzten im Rhein auch die anliegenden Angelvereine, und besorgen ihren Besatz dort :
https://www.fischerei-kuhn.de/besatzfische/

Im ernst......weiss jemand was er dort für die Nachhaltigkeit unternimmt ? Oder erntet er wirklich nur ?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Boorrrrr wie mich so etwas ....
> Immer diese Blockbildungen und Einteilung in Schubläden.


HIER wird doch die Blockbildung zur Königsdisziplin erhoben!
*An des Anglers Wesen 
wird jedes Gewässer genesen!*

Der Rest der Naturnutzer, wie die & anscheinend dieser besondere Berufsfischer, sind alles Naturschänder.

Dazu is das Geile hier ja, dass nicht etwa dem Bewirtschafter die Kompetenz zugesprochen wird, zu entscheiden ob & was ein BF am Gewässer darf oder nicht,
nein, jeder Einzelne Angler ist der Fachmann.

Die Arroganz & Hochmut in diesem Thread ist zu einem guten Teil wirklich zum Kotzen!


----------



## seppl184 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Arroganz & Hochmut in diesem Thread ist zu einem guten Teil wirklich zum Kotzen!



Mal vorweg. Ich bin nicht aus der Gegend und kann da nicht mitreden.

Aber kennst du die Situation dort persönlich ?
Kennst du den BF ?

Als was würdest du deine eigenen Beiträge aus dem Gesichtspunkt bezeichnen ?


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

@kati ich gönn ihn euch mal 2 Wochen. Dann sprechen wir uns nochmal. Der BF nimmt die grösseren Fische und der Kormoran die kleinen. Was bleibt? Die ganz kapitalen? Is klar...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hi,
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man es als BF nicht leicht hat und ich möchte mit keinem tauschen (in D ).
Er schöpft Gewässerertrag ab, na und. Und die Riesen Weissfische (Rotaugen?) kann man auch entnehmen. Wenn die noch nicht abgelaicht haben habense eh keinen Wert und sollen Platz für neues Leben machen.
Vielleicht haben die gesunkenen Anglerfänge ja auch mit weniger Nährstoffen im Wasser, viel mehr Kormoranen und Fängigeren Angelmetoden als früher plus mehr Angler einen Zusammenhang?|kopfkrat
Ich denke jeder BF ist ein Fachmann und weiss was er tut.
Oft besser als viele Behörden, vom normalen Angler ganz zu schweigen. Obwohl wir doch alle "Experten" sind:m

Meine Meinung ohne es genau zu wissen.
Es geht ja nicht nur darum möglichst viel Fisch zu fangen
sondern ihn auch möglichst gut zu verkaufen. Fürn Grosmarkt 
zu fangen ist Schrott.
Ich denke schon das man über Angelkartenverkauf einen sehr guten Kilopreis erzielen kann.
Und BF am Fluss Rhein ist schon ein Sonderfall.
Wenn ich meinen Teich lehräume, dann ist er lehr. Am Rhein füllt sich alles wieder auf...


----------



## UMueller (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren.
> 
> Vielleicht besetzten im Rhein auch die anliegenden Angelvereine, und besorgen ihren Besatz dort :
> https://www.fischerei-kuhn.de/besatzfische/
> ...



@TooShort  Die großen kannste doch bei ihm kaufen, aussetzen und |bigeyes dann nochmal kaufen.Ist doch gut wenn der gleiche Fisch mehrfach sein Einkommen sichert. Nachhaltiger Initialbesatz ha,ha halt  :q:q


----------



## feko (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man es als BF nicht leicht hat und ich möchte mit keinem tauschen (in D ).
> Er schöpft Gewässerertrag ab, na und. Und die Riesen Weissfische (Rotaugen?) kann man auch entnehmen. Wenn die noch nicht abgelaicht haben habense eh keinen Wert und sollen Platz für neues Leben machen.
> Vielleicht haben die gesunkenen Anglerfänge ja auch mit weniger Nährstoffen im Wasser, viel mehr Kormoranen und Fängigeren Angelmetoden als früher plus mehr Angler einen Zusammenhang?|kopfkrat
> ...



Ich meine rausgelesen zu haben das der bf gezielt die winterquartiere leer räumt.
Das ist natürlich nichtnachhaltig.  
An so plätzen sollte aber generell nicht gefischt werden.
Vg


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Man fängt dort auch im Sommer seine Fische. Momentan ziehen aber viele Fische zum Laichen rein. Die haben hald die Arschkarte. Aber was will man machen? Ist ja keine Schonzeit (sofern die überhaupt gilt für BF).

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

nur mal zum drüber nachdenken: Die Winter/Weihnachtszeit ist halt auch eine wichtige Saison für die Gastronomie (Betiebs-& Familienfeiern etc.), sprich seinen Kundenkreis. Genau diese benötigen gerade dann ihren frischen Fisch...
So ist zBsp der Sommer in Kroatien eben die Hauptsaison für die Fischer, welche sich auf Edelfische für die Touristenrestaurants spezialisiert haben. So kenne ich das von dort (und daher auch die Probleme der Berufsfischerei^^)
lg

PS  Feko - konsequent dürften (wie du schreibst) aber auch die Hobbyangler dann ebenso nicht angeln. Ob die Angler da mitziehen würden?
TooShort - wie stellst du dir das juristisch vor?


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Tja....gibt gute Aquakulturen für Zander in Osteuropa. Können die sich fertige Filets kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

ebenso wie wir Angler, oder nicht  - zudem wollen weder die bestimmten  Gastrogäste das TK Zanderfilet noch die Sommergäste die AquaKultDorade...kosten ja auch unterschiedlich (8€/kg zu 24€/kg).
Billig ist Aquakultur auch deshalb, da die versteckten Kosten später auf die Allgemeinheit umgelegt werden...
lg


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Wir werden hier wohl nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Ich bleibe dabei. In meinem Interessenbereich passt kein Berufsfischer rein. Würde er wenigstens passend nachbesetzen, würde ich nichtmal was sagen. Aber man kann doch nicht nur entnehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



TooShort schrieb:


> Wir werden hier wohl nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Ich bleibe dabei.
> 
> Ja leider vermutlich nicht.
> 
> ...



lg #h


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



feko schrieb:


> Ich meine rausgelesen zu haben das der bf gezielt die winterquartiere leer räumt.
> Das ist natürlich nichtnachhaltig.
> An so plätzen sollte aber generell nicht gefischt werden.
> Vg


So ungefähr hab ich es schon auch gelesen, ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Und am Rhein was lehrzuräumen macht ja kein Problem. Es dauert halt ein bischen bis es sich wieder auffüllt (auf Kosten der Anderen).
Wenn es alle so machen, dann wird es Problem.
Ich denke grade an die Oder, zuviele Hunde (Netze) sind des Hasen (Fisches) Tot.


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

TooShort,
verkauft er dir deine Karte oder wie ist das geregelt?


----------



## TooShort (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Karten gibt es an den Ausgabestellen des Verbandes. Immerhin ist es Verbandsgewässer. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



TooShort schrieb:


> Würde er wenigstens passend nachbesetzen, würde ich nichtmal was sagen. Aber man kann doch nicht nur entnehmen.



Ich kenne den Fischer nicht, aber hier im Süden ist es häufig so, dass Angler und Berufsfischer über Erlaubnisscheine und Fischereipatente den Besatz aus einem Topf finanzieren. Beispiele dafür sind die meisten größeren Seen wie Bodensee und Chiemsee.
Nach einer Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung sucht man leider sehr lange, ich wäre aber sehr verwundert, wenn der Angler anteilig seines finanziellen Beitrags am Fang beteiligt ist.
Ein Flussfischer, dessen Revier gegebener maßen an mindestens zwei Seiten offen ist, wird sich schwer tun, wirtschaftlich zu besetzen, ohne damit anderen auf der Tasche zu liegen.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> HIER wird doch die Blockbildung zur Königsdisziplin erhoben!
> *An des Anglers Wesen
> wird jedes Gewässer genesen!*
> 
> ...


 
 Bleib entspannt, ich kann die Fischer doch verstehen, die Ihren Beruf lieben.

 Angler ticken oft ähnlich oder gar noch extremer, nur müssen sie eben nicht solche Massen fangen um davon zu leben.
 Jeder wahre Angler wird sicher einen Fischer verstehen, wenn Er sagt das er das Fischen liebt und das er seinen Job nicht nur wegen des Geldes macht.
 So etwas ist eben menschlicher als sein Geld im Büro zu verdienen und dann als Ausgleich zum Angeln zu gehen.

 Nur ist es Träumerei zu denken das zwischen Freizeitanglern und Fischer keine Konkurrenz gäbe.
 Ebenso ist es Witz zu glauben das Fischer ähnlich viel in Fischbesatz stecken werden wie Angler es tun und können.
 Für den Fischer muss sich das halt auch rechnen und der Fisch hat keinen höheren Wert, als das was man Ihm zahlt.
 Mag sein das dort wo es erlaubt ist Wanderfische zu befischen sich beide Seiten über so einen Fisch freuen, aber für die einen ist er halt 30€ wert und für die Anderen ist es der Fisch des Lebens, dessen Fang die ungleich hohen Besatzkosten rechtfertigen.

 Fischerei lebt eher davon was da ist, was sich vermehrt und nachwächst, Besatz wird möglichst vermieden weil er sehr teuer ist und oft wenig einbringt.
 Oft wird gar der Nachwuchs gezielt gefangen um den als Besatzfisch zu verkaufen, zur Not ist es eben Beifang.

 Freizeitangler können sich den Luxus leisten, nicht auf Kosten=Nutzen zu achten.
 Nicht selten kaufen sie dann die Fische aus der Fischerei als Besatzfische, weil bei Ihnen ja nicht genug Fische vorhanden sind. 
 Es gibt wohl keine besseren Besatzfische als Wildfänge aus einem ähnlichen Gewässer, wobei Flussfische wohl kaum geeignet sind überbesetzte kleine Löcher zu bereichern. 

 Jetzt die Kehrseite, Angler können heute unglaublich effektiv angeln und eben auch Einzelfische gezielt suchen, sie müssen ja nicht davon leben.
 Da staunt manch Fischer nicht schlecht, was Angler aus dem Wasser hohlen und was er dort nie so vermutet hat.
 Umgekehrt fangen Angler aber auch nur hungrige Fische, und dann staunen die Angler, was Fischer teilweise noch an Aal und anderem fangen, wenn sie die Wanderungen abgreifen. 


 Fakt ist aber das Angler und Fischer gezielt bestimmte gleiche Fischarten suchen.
 Dort wo Fischer diese Arten fischen ist halt nicht mehr viel für normale Angler zu holen.
 Schließlich will der Fischer Lebensunterhalt, Pacht und Ausrüstung bestreiten, da braucht er halt auch Mengen an Fischen die er verkaufen kann.
 Er brauch also den Gegenwert von dem was sonst einige Tausend Angler an Besatz einbringen als Fangmenge, um seine Kosten zu decken. Wie soll ein Fischer solche Besatzkosten denn auch noch stemmen?
 Dnekt bei Fischern nicht an ernten und Sähen, wie in der Fischzucht, sondern eher Ernten wie auf dem Meer und Impfen und Ansiedeln.
 Ich denke eine Zusammenarbeit ist durchaus möglich, aber eben nicht bei gleicher Aufteilung der Besatzkosten und Pachten, sondern im Rahmen der unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten die beide haben. 

 Das man den Angaben von Fangmengen der Fischer und Angler nicht wirklich trauen kann sollte auch klar sein.
 Mögen es einige nur nicht so genau nehmen, ist es bei Anderen auch aus weiteren Gründen interessant, nicht alles anzugeben, schließlich muss man sein Einkommen ja auch versteuern und auch die Pachten könnten steigen wenn man zu erfolgreich ist.
 Daneben wird natürlich auch von Seiten der Angler misstrauisch auf die Netze geblickt und vermutet was da wohl alles noch gefangen wird.
 Da ist oft kein Vertrauen, keine Wahrheit aber viel Missgunst und Trickserei.
 Da staunt man dann z.B nicht schlecht wenn bei Entschädigungen ganz andere Zahlen genannt werden als sie vorher gemeldet wurden. Für diese dann glaubhaften Zahlen gibt es dann ja eine Entschädigung.

 Ohne Frage man kann mit Ihnen Reden wenn man sich in Ihre Lage versetzt oder umgekehrt.
 Vernünftiger als manch ein Teamangler ticken sie allemal, denn sie müssen sich in der Regel Gedanken um die Zukunft Ihrer Zielfische machen, die viele Angler dann einfach als höheren Besatz einfordern würden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



seppl184 schrieb:


> Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal interessieren.
> 
> Vielleicht besetzten im Rhein auch die anliegenden Angelvereine, und besorgen ihren Besatz dort :
> https://www.fischerei-kuhn.de/besatzfische/
> ...



Hammer, dass die Rheinfische zum Verzehr verkauft werden dürfen. Ist das wegen der Schadstoffbelastung überhaupt erlaubt?


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hammer, dass die Rheinfische zum Verzehr verkauft werden dürfen. Ist das wegen der Schadstoffbelastung überhaupt erlaubt?



Ebenso Hammer, dass wir Angler ohne "vernünftigen Grund"^^(Dank unserer Lobby) ( der ja dann wohl auch wegfallen dürfte/könnte) überhaupt noch angeln dürfen! Bedenkt auch, dass sich an Belastungswerten gut "drehen" läßt...gestern erlaubt trotz höherer Belastung, heute gesundheitsgefährdend indem die Grenzwerte zBsp gesenkt werden (können).
#h

BERND2000 - sehr schön und ausführlich wie du viele der Probleme herausgearbeitet & benannt hast , danke!


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ups, jetzt wird es aber eng.;+
Bei sowas ist es ja oft so das der Bund oder das Land die Fischereirechte besitzt und dann weiterverpachtet.
Bei uns im Königreich Bayern:q ist ja manches etwas anders und die Staatlichen Fischereirechte werden vom LVB verwaltet und vergeben.
Bei euch ist mir einiges unklar.
Wer hat die FR verpachtet an wen, habt ihr was Gepachtet oder kauft ihr nur Angelkarten und von wem?
Verbandsgewässer? Evtl. haben sie die Auflage den BF zuzulassen, das muss sich aber im Pachtpreis wiederspiegeln.
Lächelt und seid froh das der Nabu nicht euer Gewässer gepachtet hat (heute noch ein Witz aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es in 15 Jahren sein wird, oder gekauft mit Spendengeldern, Absetzbar und Zuschuss).
Laichzeit,
ein BF am Rhein dessen Grenzen nach zwei Seiten offen sind muss doch nicht besetzten. Und solte etwas vorgeschrieben sein, die bekommt man auch anders weg...
Sehr schwieriges Thema...


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ebenso Hammer, dass wir Angler ohne "vernünftigen Grund" ( der ja dann wohl auch wegfallen dürfte/könnte) überhaupt noch angeln dürfen! Bedenkt auch, dass sich an Belastungswerten gut "drehen" läßt...gestern erlaubt trotz höherer Belastung, heute gesundheitsgefährdend indem die Grenzwerte zBsp gesenkt werden (können).
> #h


Hi glavoc,
Na wenn die Fische für die feine Küche taugen dann tun sie es für uns auch.
Auserdem Rauche und Saufe ich genug und damit fallen paar Mg Schwermetal meiner Leber überhaupt nicht auf...:#2:
Schwermetal nehme ich ja auch massig über meine Ohren auf...:vik:


----------



## glavoc (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

...sehe wir verstehen uns  genauso meinte ich es im Umkehrschluß ja auch - bezog sich ja auch auf Rheinfischers Post.
lg


----------



## Frame (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Es gab da mal 1986 nen Rekordhecht mit 50 pfd.. 
Der führt immer noch die offizielle Hitparade an.
Direkt daneben quasi im Altarm standen auch Netze von nem Teilzeitberufsfischer den man nicht immer am Wasser traf, sondern auch mal in der Kneipe|wavey:.

Man hat dort sogar völlig ohne Futter beim stippen seinen Setzkescher füllen können und an der 2. Rute auch manch guten Räuber erwischt so nebenbei.
Das nenne ich nachhaltig. Es wäre mein Traumberuf.

Heute ist vieles anders: Kormorane, Grundeln, teurer Sprit, *sauberes Wasser*, Zander gibts im Fifo um die Ecke für 6,90€ statt wie damals ca. 37 -40 DM pro Kilo beim Fischhändler.
(Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, auch Hechte hatten damals diesen Preis hier. Heute kauft die eher keiner mehr...
Geräucherter Aal bis zu 78 DM/KG....)

Man liest echt nichts gutes seit Jahren über diesen BF, aber es ist einer der noch davon leben kann. Unter seit Jahren erschwerten Bedingungen. Respekt!

In dieser Region gibts aber weiss die Göttin wieviele Ausweichgewässer für die Angler. Problem ist halt eher man muss in einen Verein oder kennt jemand mit Privatsee usw..

Ne Lanze für den Berufsfischer, Nachaltigkeit geht aber anders. Die Bedingungen sind aber auch anders als vor Jahrhunderten als noch ganze Dörfer am Rhein vom Fischfang leben konnten.


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Frame,
1986 ist nur 30Jahre her, aber von der Veränderung evtl. soviel wie früher 1000Jahre.
Wofür sie früher 1000jahre Zeit hatten sollen sie nun in 30J. machen?
Immer weniger Nährstoffe bringen auch immer weniger Fisch. Und das Spiel ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Frame,
> 1986 ist nur 30Jahre her, aber von der Veränderung evtl. soviel wie früher 1000Jahre.
> Wofür sie früher 1000jahre Zeit hatten sollen sie nun in 30J. machen?
> Immer weniger Nährstoffe bringen auch immer weniger Fisch. Und das Spiel ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.


 
 Die hohe Nährstoffbelastung war ja nur eine Belastungsspitze.
 Ich habe mich nie viel für den Rhein interessiert, aber die Weser war einst ein glasklares Gewässer, da ist sie heute noch gaaanz weit von entfernt.
 Wobei ich nicht einmal glaube das das nun für die Rückgänge an Fisch so heftig ist, dafür gelangen noch viel zu viele Nährstoffe in die Gewässer.
*Schon der Kormoran wird für über 50% Rückgang* *stehen.
*Solche Rückgänge finden sich halt auch in  stehenden Gewässern, wo der Nährstoffeintrag nicht sank.
 Diese Rückgänge finden wir in der Fläche, Fischer und Fischzüchter verteidigen Ihre Gewässer nicht ohne Grund gegen den Vogel. 
 Die verteidigen schlicht Ihre Existenzgrundlage, die Fischzucht in Teichen funktioniert meist gar nicht mehr ohne diesen Schutz.
 Dann kann man sich überlegen was in einen ungeschützten Gewässer passiert, wo die Vögel ungestört fressen.
 Die Vögel sind doch nicht doof, sie lernen wo sie geduldet sind. 
 In öffentlichen Gewässern dürfen sie oft nicht einmal vertrieben werden, während Abschüsse durch Fischer und Fischzüchter der Vertreibung dienen.

 Das Ganze wirkt sich aber halt heftig aus wenn es mit der Vermehrung so oder so nicht mehr so gut in den Wasserstraßen funktioniert.

 Halt nur Versagen des Staates, die Nutzung  für Alle  sicher zu stellen.
 Er macht halt beim Kormoran nichts selbst und maßregelt lediglich die Selbsthilfe.


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ebenso Hammer, dass wir Angler ohne "vernünftigen Grund"^^(Dank unserer Lobby) ( der ja dann wohl auch wegfallen dürfte/könnte) überhaupt noch angeln dürfen! Bedenkt auch, dass sich an Belastungswerten gut "drehen" läßt...gestern erlaubt trotz höherer Belastung, heute gesundheitsgefährdend indem die Grenzwerte zBsp gesenkt werden (können).


 
 Wir sind schon lange im Zeitalter der Erhöhung der Grenzwerte bzw. der überhaupt nicht mehr durchgeführten Untersuchungen angekommen. Stell Dir mal vor, was da los wäre, wenn im Zeitalter unbegrenzter Umweltschutzauflagen eine Verzehrwarnung für Flussfisch herausgegeben würde und was das für alle anderen hier erzeugten Sterbensmittel bedeuten würde. Da wäre dann auch der letzte Langschläfer ziemlich schnell hellwach #6

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

was macht der Berufsfischer eigentlich mit den ganzen Weißfischen? Wer kauft die ihm ab? |bigeyes


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wir sind schon lange im Zeitalter der Erhöhung der Grenzwerte bzw. der überhaupt nicht mehr durchgeführten Untersuchungen angekommen. Stell Dir mal vor, was da los wäre, wenn im Zeitalter unbegrenzter Umweltschutzauflagen eine Verzehrwarnung für Flussfisch herausgegeben würde und was das für alle anderen hier erzeugten Sterbensmittel bedeuten würde. Da wäre dann auch der letzte Langschläfer ziemlich schnell hellwach #6
> 
> Grüße Sven



Vielleicht zur Kenntnis: In NRW gibt's schon lange eine Verzehrwarnung für Rheinfische.

Weißfische kaufen gerne Osteuropäer, die eine Brassen dem Hecht vorziehen.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Gestern im TV,Verstrahltes Schwarzwild aus dem Schwarzwald....

Fleischerei in einer Stadt,bietet täglich Wild an.

Fragen vom Tv Team an die Kunden wegen bedenken beim Essen usw.

Kunden= ist mir egal...
wissen se dann darf ich gar nix mehr essen...
Pilze sammeln müsste dann auch tabu sein...
mach ich mir keine Gedanken drum usw.

Sprich die meisten sind was Empfehlungen betr. schon "Abgehärtet".

#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich gebe hier vielen recht, man sollte nicht jeden Berufsfischer über einen Kamm scheren. Aber in vielen Fällen hat es schon seine Berechtigung, warum man als Angler so negativ diesen gegenüber eingestellt ist.

Unter anderem geht es da auch um die Mentalität. Viele Angler möchten sich auch ihren Fisch fangen - um den selbst-gefangenen Fisch zu verzehren und nicht um den Viereck Fisch aus Kühltruhe zu essen. 




gründler schrieb:


> Die Schuld immer und immer wieder bei gewissen Gruppen zu suchen, ist nicht von Emphatie geprägt.


Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man hier großartig Empathie erwartet? 
Würde ich mich in die Lage eines Fischers versetzen, so kann ich seine Beweggründe gut nachvollziehen. Er möchte davon leben und seine Familie ernähren. Kann jeder nachvollziehen.

Aber genauso muss der Fischer auch die Empathie aufbringen und es nachvollziehen können, dass Leute ein Problem mit ihm haben, wenn er dessen Gewässer schädigt oder dessen Bestand reduziert. Niemand lässt sich gerne etwas wegnehmen.

Und wenn man jetzt über seinen schweren Job und sein schweres Leben spricht... jeder ist des Glückes eigener Schmied. Und wenn die Gewässer nicht mehr genügend hergeben bzw. es sichergestellt ist - um den Fischer auch sicher zu ernähren - dann muss das Gewässer ja irgendwo an seine Grenzen gestoßen sein.

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass man seiner Leidenschaft und Berufung nachgehen möchte. Und das man ein Traditionsunternehmen - was vermutlich von Generationen zu Generationen weitergegeben wird - halten möchte.



glavoc schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne diese "Argumente" häufig genug von den "Sportlern^^".


Der Großteil der Angelsportler setzt den Großteil seiner Fische zurück und schadet den Bestand in der Regel nicht gravierend.

(Das macht es auch nicht besser, wenn man so abwertend über Sportfischer spricht. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn man selbst nicht möchte, das abwertend über die Fischer gesprochen wird)



glavoc schrieb:


> Nachtrag: In Zahlen stehen in etwa: 24 000 t gefangenen Fisch von BF/Jahr
> gegen  45 000 t gefangenen Fisch von Anglern/Jahr


Ich finde schon, dass ein großer Unterschied besteht, wenn 1000 Fische von 1000 Anglern gefangen werden oder wenn 1000 Fische von "einem" Fischer gefangen werden.
In dem Falle hat "eine" Person so viel entnommen, wie ansonsten 1000 Personen.
Die Zahlen sind nur rein fiktiv aber der Gedanke dürfte klar sein. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die Fische dann auch 1000 Leuten zum verzehr verkauft werden. Aber in dem Falle sind es 1000 Leute - die mit dem Gewässer nichts zu tun haben und von der ernte leben - die anderen fehlen.

Dies ist nur ein reines Gedankenbeispiel.




glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meine Zahlen von hier:
> http://www.oeko-fair.de/clever-kons...cht-und-fang/binnenfischerei/binnenfischerei2


Alleine im ersten Satz wird davon gesprochen, dass der überwiegende Teil Karpfen und Forellen aus der Teichwirtschaft sind. 
Der Großteil dieser Statistik stammt also aus der Zucht. Also Fischen, die nichts mit den natürlichen Fischen zu tun haben, um welche sich diese Diskussion dreht. Demnach ist diese Statistik vollkommen hinfällig.

----

Nun zu meiner unbedeutenden Meinung.
Auch ich bin sehr skeptisch und kritisch vielen Berufsfischern gegenüber. Eine Rechnung habe ich oben bereits aufgestellt. Eine Person schöpft den Vorteil, den sehr sehr viele Personen sonst haben könnten.
Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass die Berufsfischerei in Flüssen und *kleinen* Gewässern nichts verloren haben sollte. Denn meiner Meinung nach ist der Eingriff in ein solches Gewässer zu enorm. 
Diverse Berichte von Betroffenen sprechen hier Bände. Natürlich wird da auch gerne übertrieben, aber dennoch kann man die Auswirkungen nicht leugnen. Das ist in meine Augen nicht in Ordnung, weshalb ich der BF skeptisch gegenüber stehe.

Direkte Erfahrungen dies bezüglich habe ich in den Niederlanden gemacht. Dort sind einst gute und Fischreiche Gewässer von Berufsfischern ziemlich kaputt gemacht worden. Berufsfischer sind dann für einige Monate/Jahre in einem Fluss- oder Kanalgebiet gewesen, bis dieses soweit abgefischt worden ist. Danach hat der Berufsfischer ein anderes Gewässer aufgesucht. Nachhaltigkeit ist für den Berufsfischer egal, denn er kann das Gewässer wechseln und in ein paar Jahren wieder kommen, wenn es sich ein wenig wieder beruhigt hat.
Das ich etwas gegen "diesen" Berufsfischer habe, kann ich nicht leugnen. Da hilft auch mein ausgeprägtes Empathie-empfinden nichts.

ABER: Ähnliche Probleme kommen aber auch durch viele (vor allem aus Deutschland kommende) Angler. Das kann man nicht abstreiten.


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> dessen Gewässer schädigt oder dessen Bestand reduziert. Niemand lässt sich gerne etwas wegnehmen.
> 
> Das machen doch aber beide Fraktionen. Also Bestände entnehmen und schädigen(?), letzteres Angler vermutl. mehr als Fischer(?).
> 
> ...



Übrigens geht es mir persönl. eher um "Demut" denn Empathie... sowie statt gegenseitigen bekämpfen - zweckorientierte Allianzen OHNE!! Naivität.
lg
#h


----------



## Nidderauer (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht zur Kenntnis: In NRW gibt's schon lange eine Verzehrwarnung für Rheinfische.


 
 Die gibt's auch anderswo. Kommen allerdings aufgrund von Untersuchungen zustande, die nur gefährliche Substanzen betreffen, die vor über 40 Jahren mal aktuell waren. 

 Auf aktuelle landwirtschaftliche Gifte wird schon garnicht mehr untersucht, mir ist auch noch keine Studie zu evtl. vorhandenen radioaktiven Belastungen in öffentlichen Gewässern unter die Augen gekommen. 

 Naja, wenn ohnehin schon vor übermäßigem Verzehr gewarnt wird, ist das ja fast schon nebensächlich. Aber eben nur fast.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> Übrigens geht es mir persönl. eher um "Demut" denn Empathie... sowie statt gegenseitigen bekämpfen - zweckorientierte Allianzen OHNE!! Naivität.
> lg
> #h



Da sag ich dir mal was ganz ehrlich als jemand, der im Vorstand eines nicht ganz kleinen Fischereivereins aktiv ist: Bevor ich eine Allianz mit den Berufsfischern eingehe, unterstütze ich eher den NABU. Die Berufsfischer sind verantwortlich für eine beispiellose Vernichtung von Artenvielfalt und Fischreichtum in vielen Großgewässern Deutschlands, von der Oder über den Rhein bis hin zum Bodden.


----------



## TooShort (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Danke. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,

also ich kann die Argumetation von Bieberpelz deutlich besser verstehen, als die von glavoc.



> Zitat von glavoc Beitrag anzeigen
> Nachtrag: In Zahlen stehen in etwa: 24 000 t gefangenen Fisch von BF/Jahr gegen 45 000 t gefangenen Fisch von Anglern/Jahr



Irgendwelche Zahlen unkommetiert in den Raum stellen bringt ja nicht wirklich was.

Schonmal überlegt die Zahlen vergleichbar zu machen, z.B. auf die befischte Fläche umzurechnen? 

Die 45000 T beziehen sich auf die gesamten beangelten Binnengewässer, aber nur in relativ wenigen davon sind auch Berufsfischer zugange. Trotzdem stolze 23000 t.

Dann wäre natürlich die Nettoentnahme interessant, also Ausfang abzüglich Besatz. Ich kenne viele Vereine, da ist das ein ziemliches Nullsummenspiel. Dürfte beim BF anders aussehen.

Und der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen im Vergleich vom Angler oder Berufsfischer gefangenen Fisch wäre auch interessant.
In Nordamerika gibts da ziemlich eindeutige Ergebnisse zugunsten der Angler.

Wenn ein flächendeckendes Angelverbot käme würde das BIP wohl deutlich mehr getroffen, als wenn alle Berufsfsicher ihren Betrieb aufgäben.

Trotzdem hat natürlich auch ein Berufsfischer seine Berechtigung, vor allem wenn er vernünftig und nachhaltig wirtschaftet. Und da gibt es auch genügend. Solange es ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen ist, können beide Seiten gut miteinander auskommen.

Ob das bei Herr Kuhn nun der Fall ist, kann ich hier aus dem Süden nicht beurteilen.

Kann mir aber vorstellen, das ein "falscher" BF in einem  Gewässer schon intensiver und schneller "Schaden anrichten" könnte, als ein paar fischgeile Metzgerangler.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Da in Deutschland nur Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb gilt sollten die meisten Vereine Angler Pächter mehr oder weniger froh sein das da noch keine Behörde tiefere Untersuchungen usw.auch wenn es etliche gibt auch Angler die sich das ja wünschen.

Ob danach noch alle so grinsen und weiter Angeln dürfen.....

Zur Emphatie sag ich jetzt weiter nix,sprengt die tiefe.

Zu bösen Bf's,es gibt so viele verschiedene Bf's sowie Methoden das man hier nicht sagen kann wer wo wie was.

Es gibt zb. Pachtverträge oder Auflagen für Bf's bestimmte Arten stark zu befischen (Hege).Jetzt sehen drei Angler nen Fischer der zur Auflage hat (Behörden) zb. 2tonnen Barben zu fangen und schon geht die Stille Post los,die fangen da alles weg usw usw.und schon ist xxx der böse.Dabei weiß man überhaupt nicht warum wieso usw. er das macht.

Aber man hat gesehen das der da alles weg fängt und erzählt das auch so weiter.
Wenn jetzt im Pachtvertrag steht zb. Es sind 4tonnen Weißfisch jährlich zu fangen ist dann der Berufsfischer schuld oder der Verpächter die Behörden etc.???

Fragen über fragen,aber ey haste schon gehört der xxx hat wieder Netze gezogen und alles weggefangen.......und obwohl ja alles weg ist, fangen nen paar Wochen später Angler ihre fische genau da wo ja alles weg gefangen ist......

Klar gibt es böse Fischer aber wie schon gesagt es gibt auch genug böse Angler böse Vereine böse Verbände böse Arbeitgeber......


Bin jetzt hier raus.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass die Berufsfischerei in Flüssen und kleinen Gewässern nichts verloren haben sollte. Denn meiner Meinung nach ist der Eingriff in ein solches Gewässer zu enorm.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,



> Klar gibt es böse Fischer aber wie schon gesagt es gibt auch genug böse Angler böse Vereine böse Verbände böse Arbeitgeber......




Hast du völlig recht und genau die schaffen es, die ganze Zunft in Verruf zu Bringen.

Die anständigen Fischer, Angler Vereine, Verbände, Arbeitgeber schaffen es nur selten in die Medien. Negative Schlagzeilen bringen da viel mehr.

Von den Berufsfischern, mit denen ich persönlich zu tun hatte, war jedenfalls die Mehrheit ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn die Zielsetzungen von Fischern und Anglern nicht immer deckungsgleich sind.

Aufgeregt wird sich natürlich über diejenigen, denen man Fehlverhalten unterstellt.


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Arten-& Bestandsvernichtung
Hmmm, nun ja ich denke die Hauptverantwortung liegt zuerst in der Industrialisierung, der Flurbereinigung und Produktionssteigerung der Landwirtschaft (Dünger,Pestizide,Fungizide und nun Neonicotionide), der Wasserverschmutzung & dem Abwassereinleitung durch die Bevölkerung,  der Einleitung von Dünge-& Kloake und Giftstoffen. Auch die Begradigung, Wasserkraftgewinnung und Kanalisierung der Gewässer hat sicherlich einen *höheren Schaden angerichtet als die Binnenfischerei*. Vom Einbringen ortsfremder Fischarten ganz zu schweigen...*dabei beziehe ich mich gerade explizit auf die "beispiellose Vernichtung der Artenvielfalt".* Allein die Besatzproblematik...(gerade der Vereine ob große oder kleine) wird hier ja gar nicht betrachtet.
Nach Belegen/Argumenten für diese Behauptungen frage ich ja noch nicht einmal...
Wie sollen die BF`s den die Arten vernichtet haben?
Klar schöpfen die Fischmasse ab, aber Arten ausrotten? Durch die letzten paar BF? Nochmal: Wir Angler schöpfen ja auch nicht gerade wenig Fischmasse ab...
lg

PS    Fishhawk - auf die meisten deiner Punkte (Besatz,Volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen^^ etc.) bin ich ja schon eingegangen (zurückblättern)

PPS   genau dieses "Hören-Sagen" durch Stille-Post empfinde ich als Hauptproblem in der Diskussion...klar da ist man dann schnell unter gleichgesinnten und kann gemeinsam auf den einzelnen verbal "draufschlagen"..

Wie wird denn hier auf das "Vernichten des Fischbestands" geschlossen? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Nur weil weniger gefangen wird? Dafür sind ja weit mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben als die BF.
Z.Bsp. fallen mir auf die schnelle ein: geringerer Nähstoffeintrag, höherer Befischungsdruck auf Raubfische, genetische Aus-Selektion der Zielfischpopulation/"Lerneffekte", der Kormoran,   Wahrnehmungsverzerrung und Erfolgsdruck auf Anglerseite, Rückzug der Fische in anglerfreie Bereiche...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,



> PS Fishhawk - auf die meisten deiner Punkte (Besatz,Volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen^^ etc.) bin ich ja schon eingegangen (zurückblättern)



Dann hab ich das wohl überlesen.

Was hast du geschrieben zu Fischentnahme pro Hektar Wasserfläche, zu Brutto-Netto-Rechnung, zum BIP-Beitrag BF/Angler etc. 

Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass hier behauptet wurde, dass BF die Ursache für Artensterben oder Ausrottung von Beständen wären.

Das Fischbesatz durchaus auch problematisch sein kann, wird wohl auch niemand bestreiten.

Aber pauschal  zu behaupten Angler würden fast doppelt soviel Fisch entnehmen wie BF, ohne die vielen Angelteiche u.ä. zu berücksichtigen, wo eben der größte Teil der geangelten Fische aus Besatz stammt ist auch nicht gerade seröse Wissenschaft.

Wer ein Gewässer nun "besser" bewirtschaften kann, hängt zum großen Teil von den Persönlichkeiten der Bewirtschafter ab, egal ob Angler oder Fischer, beide können Fehler machen, wenn wahrscheinlich auch aus unterschiedlichen Motiven.

Je nach Gewässergröße ist natürlich auch ne gewisse Infrastruktur Voraussetzung, die meist nur ein Berufsfischer vorhalten kann. Wenn der dann vernünftig wirtschaftet und auch auf die Angler als Partner oder Kundschaft Rücksicht nuimmt, wird sich keiner über ihn aufregen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> *dabei beziehe ich mich gerade explizit auf die "beispiellose Vernichtung der Artenvielfalt".* Allein die Besatzproblematik...(gerade der Vereine ob große oder kleine).
> Nach Belegen/Argumenten für diese Behauptungen frage ich ja noch nicht einmal...



Natürlich ist das alles belegbar.

Nehmen wir dieses offizielle Dokument als Beispiel:
http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/media/download_gallery/Antwort-AxelVogel-Angeln-Kormoran.PDF

Einfach mal durchlesen.



glavoc schrieb:


> PPS genau dieses "Hören-Sagen" durch Stille-Post empfinde ich als Hauptproblem in der Diskussion...klar da ist man dann schnell unter gleichgesinnten und kann gemeinsam auf den einzelnen verbal "draufschlagen"..
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Die Zusammenhänge sind ganz einfach: Die Fischbestände sind aufgrund Nährstoffmangels, Kormoran etc. zurückgegangen, die Berufsfischer müssen aber weiterhin ihren Lebensunterhalt mit den Fangergebnissen verdienen und fischen deshalb in den vergangenen Jahren in vielen deutschen Gewässern nicht mehr nachhaltig (falls sie das je getan haben), sondern auf Kosten der Substanz. Das betrifft den Bodensee genau wie die Oder und ganz speziell auch den Bodden. Mach dich mal schlau, was im Bodden an Fangmengenrückgang bei Raubfischen zu verzeichnen ist, obwohl die Anzahl der Angler langfristig nahezu konstant blieb.


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Was hast du geschrieben zu Fischentnahme pro Hektar Wasserfläche,
> 
> Soll genau was bringen? Was soll sich daraus ableiten lassen? Etwa die Feststellung das BF pro Kopf mehr Fische fangen als einzelner Angler? - wurde doch schon mehrmals geklärt und ist auch völlig logisch...
> Aus dem oben verlinkten pdf Dokument/Anfrage:
> ...



Auch da geh ich mit dir d`accord - wurde hier im Müritzfischerbeispiel ja auch benannt.
lg

Naturliebhaber - danke für den Link! gehe mich jetzt erst mal "schlau machen"#6

#h


----------



## UMueller (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nachhaltigkeit ist für den Berufsfischer egal, denn er kann das Gewässer wechseln und in ein paar Jahren wieder kommen, wenn es sich ein wenig wieder beruhigt hat.



Wird ihm auch nicht ganz egal sein. Nun,der Fischer hat ja seinen eigenen Bewirtschaftungsplan im Kopf und für ihn ist das eben nachhaltig. Er lässt dieses Gewässer nun für einige Jahre in Ruhe. Für ihn durchaus nachhaltig genug,stehen ihm doch auch noch andere Strecken zur Verfügung. Hat sich dann wieder ein Fischbestand aufgebaut, ob nun mit oder ohne Besatz und Angler sich über gute Fänge freuen dann ist auch wieder die Zeit für den Fischer gekommen. Wir Angler werden uns wieder ärgern.:c


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,

@glavoc

Ich finde deine „Argumente“ schon etwas dilettantisch, erinnert irgendwie an die angeblichen 21% Frauendiskriminierung beim Stundenlohn.



> 24000t BF zu 45000t Angler



Du behauptest Angler fangen mehr Fisch als BF. Die Zahlen sind aber irreführend, da Berufsfischer deutlich weniger Gewässerfläche befischen als Angler. 

Es dürfen also nur Anglerfänge verglichen werden, die aus denselben Gewässerbereichen stammen, wie die Fänge der Berufsfischer. Nur dann könnte man wirklich vergleichen wer mehr oder weniger fängt.

In den 45000 t sind natürlich auch alle Fänge aus ausschließlich von Anglern genutzten künstlichen Gewässern enthalten, z.B. Fischteichen und Baggerseen, wo sich Fischentnahme und Besatz oft ziemlich die Waage halten. Also dürfte man auch nur die Nettoentnahmen von Anglern und Fischern vergleichen, den das fehlt dann wirklich im Gewässer.

Zum volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen hast du außer lapidaren Flosklen überhaupt nichts geschrieben.

Bereits die Fischereiabgabe hat in NRW ein Jahresaufkommen von fast 2 Mio €, die direkt mit Angeln erzielten volkswirtschaftlichen Effekte in NRW werden auf ca. 400 Mio pro Jahr geschätzt, dazu ca. 1500 direkt im Angelsektor Beschäftigte. Nicht berücksichtigt Sekundäreffekte wie Beherbergung, Gastronomie, Bootsvermietung, etc., etc.

Auf Deutschland hochgerechnet kommen da schon einige Milliarden zusammen.

Was wäre wohl in MVP los, wenn wegen Angelverbot keine Touristen mehr kämen? Haben die extra nen Touristenfischereiverein erfunden, weil sie keine Angeltouristen brauchen?

Aber im postafaktischen Zeitalter sind Meinungen ja wichtiger als Fakten.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @glavoc
> 
> ...



Nö, sind sie sicher nicht! Wie gesagt ist die Faktenlage, die Zahlen dazu, Statistiken kaum vorhanden und mensch muß sich doch sehr vieles aus den Fingern saugen...war selbst überrascht wie wenig offizielle Zahlen tatsächlich vorliegen.



Egal.

Worauf ich wirklich raus will: Im Vergleich zu den BF haben wir eigentl. keine/kaum Lobby. Und sämtliche Naturschutzverbände sind uns finanziell, meinungsbildend usw. haushoch überlegen. Auf uns rollen immer härtere Gesetze, Verordnung, Richtlinien usw. zu. Zudem zerfleischen wir uns Angler auch noch selbst gegenseitig und lassen uns so richtig schön gegeneinander ausspielen. Aber beim "abkotzen" auf BF klopfen wir uns schö auf die Schultern^^ da stehen die meisten von uns "Gewehr bei Fuß". 
Mit den BF haben wir jedoch ausser dem "Fischneid" aber auch gemeinsame Interessen. Das heißt nicht, dass wir uns von den BF übern Tisch ziehen lassen sollen, aber....
*gerade heute und in der Zukunft werden wir uns mit ihnen immer mehr einigen müssen!! Auch weil immer weniger Fischmasse produziert werden wird in unseren Gewässern. Auch und gerade weil sie oftmals am längerem Hebel sitzen.*
(sind wir als Angler nicht sogar in einem größerem Verband mit den BF vereint??)

Überhaupt kannte ich so ein Verhalten nicht, bis ich hier zu angeln anfing...in Kroatien fischen sogar normale Leute mit Netzen, Langleinen, Harpunen, Reussen, nächtlichem Fischstechen unter zuhilfenahme von Licht... stell dir vor
Auch kehrt dort niemand den moralischen "Besserangler" raus.
Und ja, viele fischen/angeln dort auf Wettkämpfe. Solltest die Pokale im Vereinsheim dort sehen^^ Dort kaufe ich meine Kleinigkeiten beim aktuellem Weltmeister im Bootsfischen.
Der ist dort in nem kl. Angelladen angestellt, nett, motiviert und gibt gerne Tipps. Wenn ich mir ansehe wie wichtig der Arbeitgeberwechsel eines (sicher ohne Zweifel sehr guten) Angelprofis* hier* gerade auf AB heiss diskutiert wird...

Das beste: Angelverbote und Einschränkung drohen uns dort eigentl. nur von der EU....hier in D`land muß man auf die EU hoffen!
Dennoch wirst du kaum ein schlechtes Wort untereinander hören! Alle haben dort ein gemeinsames Interesse: die Fischjagd. 

Aber wurst, einfach weitermachen wie bisher:m

grüße
#h

edit: Zahlen nachgereicht/eingef0gt


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...
> Überhaupt kannte ich so ein Verhalten nicht, bis ich hier zu angeln anfing...in Kroatien fischen sogar normale Leute mit Netzen, Langleinen, Harpunen, Reussen, nächtlichem Fischstechen unter zuhilfenahme von Licht... stell dir vor
> Auch kehrt dort niemand den moralischen "Besserangler" raus.
> Und ja, viele fischen/angeln dort auf Wettkämpfe. Solltest die Pokale im Vereinsheim dort sehen^^ Dort kaufe ich meine Kleinigkeiten beim aktuellem Weltmeister im Bootsfischen...




klingt richtig paradiesisch.
wärs hier auch so frei, dann gäbs auch keine schrägen blicke auf "aufräumende" bfs und überhaupt.

btw: das sein bestimmt das bewusstsein


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Komm schon Jose, solche Fangmethoden kennste doch auch von Portugal, tu doch nich so....

Nachtrag: 
Überhaupt Nachhaltigkeit. 
Lest euch doch einmal alte Fischereigesetze ausm Mittelalter oder so durch. Sehr oft wird dort ganz genau definiert wieviel von wem und wann entnommen werden darf. Teilweise sind diese Regeln der ganze Gesetzestext. Ist eigentlich logisch, denn sonst gäbe es sie ja heute nicht mehr (die Fischer und die Fische).

Von (mittlerweile) verstorbenen Fischern (hauptberuflich) weiß ich aus Erzählungen, dass er einst weil er einmal "aus Spaß" angelte, obwohl genug gefangen wurde,  ein großes Holzruder (nicht die kleinen ausm Anka-Boot) von seinem Vater übers Kreuz gezogen bekam! Die Lektion hat er wohl nie vergessen.

Unter meinen Bekannten und Verwandten gibt es eine Familie die Fischrechte bis in die Zeit der Renaissance zurückverfolgen kann. Deren Wissen, Können und Tradition ist es, was mir als HobbySpaßAngler Demut einflößt. Und alles in Handarbeit! Der jüngste wird jetzt leider Feuerwehrmann (da er muß)...seine Kinder werden dieses Wissen (spätenstens) verlieren (und auch die Fischrechte). 
Wie sich da der Kriegsgewinnlersohn mit BigGameBoot samt Tackle (nur allerteuerstes ist gut genug!) und seiner Planlosigkeit im Vergleich dazu macht^^....
Aber ist ja ein Angler! Und kurbelt die Wirtschaft an! Nicht so wie die Fischersippe...die kaufen hin und wieder ein paar Haken (Großpackung im Großhandel), eine Großspule Damyl, mal ein Seil, Garn zum Netzknüpfen, etwa alle paar Jahre ein Torpedoblei fürs Makrelenfischen...bissle Sprit für ihre uralten Motoren...den Rest machen diese Konsumverweigerer selber. Unerhört!

Ja das Sein bestimmt das sich-Bewusst-sein Jose!:m

lg

#h


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

ja, ist klar, fischereigesetze ausm mittelalter...
klerikales und feudales recht. sonst noch was?


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

mensch Jose, klar sind die Gesetze ausm Mittelalter (hier in Deutschland). Klar herrschte damals der Klerus und der Adel. Auch ist genau vermerkt, wieviel denen abzugeben war...
Wollte jedoch auf was anderes hinaus. So gibt es vereinbarungen zwischen Inselbevölkerungen welche genau und nachhaltig die Fischerei definieren. Übrigens Feudalgesellschaft war nicht überall dort unten in Kroatien. Die hatten zu der Zeit eine städtische Republik. 
Aber gut!
lg


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Nun, ich denke den meisten wäre es lieber Herr Dr. Kuhn hätte seinen Doktor der BWL genutzt um meinetwegen einen Anlagefond zu gründen statt zu versuchen als Fischer über die Runden zu kommen. Vermutl. ist seine akademische Ausbildung auch der einzige Grund, warum er sich "halten" kann.
Egal - jetzt bin auch ich raus hier wie vorher der Gründler.
lg


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich lese hier jeden Tag mit was geschrieben wird, bin aber auch "betroffen".
Letzes Jahr hat der VFG BW als Hauptpächter die alte Minthe für die Nutzung durch einen BF ausgeschrieben. 
Der gute BF ist dafür bekannt das er mit seinen Netzen die Verbindung zum Rhein dicht macht und ein schönes Gewässer platt macht, zum nächsten Arm weiterzieht wie ein Heuschreckenschwarm. Wenn sich das Gewässer einigermaßen erholt hat kommt er natürlich direkt wieder.

Genau in dem Altarm hab ich selbst ein Boot und habe von sehr vielen gehört wie mies es aussieht seit der BF dort Zugange ist.
Man sollte auch mal dran denken das wir hier nicht in den Niederlanden sind oder in Duisburg, hier ist der Oberrhein und der ist bei weitem nicht so fruchtbar. Hier stehen die dicken Zander nicht an jeder zweiten Buhne, hier muß man sich jeden einzeln erarbeiten, außer man ballert seine Stellnetze in den Zulauf.


----------



## glavoc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

eigentlich wollte ich nix mehr dazu schreiben. 
Seit letztem Jahr hat also unser Verband erst die alte Minthe an einen BF mitverpachtet. Nach den Aussagen ( ist dafür bekannt ... platt macht, .. weiterzieht wie ein _*Heuschreckenschwarm*_ (sic!))  müßen ja zuvor paradisische Zustände geherrscht haben. 
Jetzt mal bissle genauer nach`glotzd:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=alte+Minthe+anglerboard

Komisch, schon 2003 stellt User Bartel die Frage: Gibt es keine Zander mehr in der alten Minthe?
Wird jetzt ein wenig klar, was ich meine, wenn ich sage, wir Angler sind oft zu schnell dabei den BFern sämtliche Schuld am "nicht-fangen" in die Schuhe zu schieben?
Nochmal: Sicher ernten die BF ab. Auch und gerade in Mengen, die sich viele Angler kaum vorstellen können. Sicher gibt es auch unter ihnen paar geldgeile Säcke, sicher ziehen auch manche wenige von denen uns Angler übers Ohr...
ABER - einfach so pauschal über einen BF herzuziehen ist bissle schwach und vieeel zu einfach.
So ja auch hier im Thread, ganz am Anfang - da haben wohl Teamangler!, echte Profis! mit Echolot! jenen Tümpel ausm Video "abgeklopft"!! Deren Fazit: der Tümpel ist leer! Keine Fische! Nix, nada, niente usw. Daraufhin hat Herr Dr Kuhn (der BF) ja sogar Angler morgens um ebensolche Behauptungen zu entkräften euch Angler mit rauf aufs Boot genommen. Zum Beweis fing er dabei 70 Zander - nachzulesen hier!
Zitat:"Also meine 2 Vereinsvorstände haben 7 Stunden auf der_* alten Minthe*_  verbracht ohne Biss und ohne jegliche Aktivität von Fischen. Angeln  können die beiden sehr gut. Sind immerhin WM Teilnehmer und Teamangler  von nicht unbekannten Herstellern. Aber wo nichts ist, kann man auch  nichts fangen. Der Herr Kuhn hat ja auch aufs Boot eingeladen. Nur damit  man sieht, dass nicht alles so ist wie wir Angler es hinstellen. An dem  Morgen kamen alleine schon 70 Zander raus. Prima. ��

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk         "

Lustig, mit was für "Argumenten" und "Beweisen" ich mich hier rumzuschlagen habe. Wer da den Widerspruch nicht merkt, dem brauch ich hier auch nicht mehr mit Fakten kommen. Oder mit immerdengleichen Zahlen usw. Pflegt schön weiter eure Vor-urteile.
Und das dürft ihr jetzt auch hier weitermachen, so ganz ohne meine nervigen Widersprüche .^^  

Und dann kommt das SWR Fernseh-Team  und er fängt doch glatt nochmal 200 kg!!! Fisch...

(Warum sind wir uns immer so sicher das kein Fisch da ist, bloß weil nix beißt? - nur weil die tollen neuen Supiköder laut Werbung mit "Fanggarantie" ausgestattet wurden? Wir den Versprechungen der Werbeclips erlegen sind? Satte Fische wirklich nicht durch meinen Lieblingsköder zum Beissreflex verleitet werden? Ich an der falschen Stelle gerade fische, die Fische merken das etwas faul ist, wir mit/im Boot zu viel Lärm machen usw. Oder warum auch immer im Augenblick einfach nicht wollen...)

 ...kenne ich auch vom Mittelmeer die Sprüche. Gehen in etwa so:
Mittelmeer - Mittel leer!! und so ähnlich. Nur weil es dort nich so leicht ist Fische zu fangen wie zBsp. in Norwegen...

So jetzt bin ich aber raus -endgültig hier im Thread-versprochen! Genug der Ketzerei...kein zweifeln mehr. 

lg
:l


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht mehr worum es in diesem trööt geht, zuviele hölzchen und dann stöckchen.

worum gings nochmal? 
ah ja, ein berufsfischer geht seinem gewerbe nach und 
die angler ihrer leidenschaft.
eigentlich unproblematisch, mehrfachnutzung nennt sich das wohl.

ich seh da auch keinen konflikt zwischen existenzsicherung und ausleben anglerischer leidenschaft.

stimmungsproblem seh ich in nicht kommuniziertem, einfacher ausgedrückt: dem angler werden informationen nicht mitgeteilt, die für ihn vor dem kauf des erlaubnisscheins entscheidend sein könnten.

z.b. die mehrfachnutzung.
wäre für mich zumindest grund für ne nachfrage.

der "fischer" würde sich um eine (kostenintensive) pacht nicht bemühen, wenns ein 'leeres' gewässer wäre. der angler (der fischen geht :m, insiderjoke) ebensowenig.

der vorwurf gegen den fischer geht ins leere, weil der macht was seines zeichens ist: er fischt mit den ihm erlaubten mitteln.

die klage der angler eventuell nicht: hat man denen den schein für ein  "tolles gewässer" verkauft, ohne auf die mehrfachnutzung hinzuweisen? klar, ist weder für den bf noch für angler ideal, aber ansprechpartner ist dann der "vermieter". ich kauf ja auch keine erlaubnisscheine mehr, die mich dazu berechtigen, zu jeder tageszeit und bei jedem wetter, tacklebewehrt aber fischlos da zu entblöden.


wir sind doch alle nur empfänger kostenpflichtig gewährter hoffnungen.

die "seelenfänger" sitzen an den tischen der fischereirechteinhaber.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,



> Lustig, mit was für "Argumenten" und "Beweisen" ich mich hier rumzuschlagen habe.



also ich kann da im Gegensatz zu Glavoc nicht rauslesen ob die Angler vor Herrn Kuhn oder erst nach dessen Fischzug auf der alten Minthe waren.

Das wäre aber schon eine entscheidende Information, die ich zur Beurteilung dieser Situation bräuchte.



> Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei ist in Deutschland etwa ebenso groß wie die des gewerblichen Fischfangs



Nun gut, wenn der Nettoumsatz der Binnenfischerei in Deutschland im Jahr 2014 gut 41 Mio € war (Quelle: statista.de),  er aber selber schreibt 





> Der ökonomische Gesamtnutzen des Angelns für die Gesellschaft konnte mit rund 6,4 Milliarden Euro jährlich beziffert werden


erschließt sich mir das nicht so ganz.



> Von der Gesamtgewässerfläche des Landes Brandenburg (100.700 ha) werden gegenwärtig ca. 73.000 ha fischereilich bewirtschaftet. Davon 56.350 ha durch die Betriebe der Erwerbsfischerei



Dann ergibt sich für BF bei 1433t auf 56350ha ein Wert von 25,43 kg pro ha

Bei Angelfischern für 1862t auf 73000ha  25,16 kg pro ha.

Und das wie gesagt nur die Bruttofänge, nicht die Nettonetnahme.
(Fangmengen laut Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam-Sacrow )

Aber natürlich kann sich jeder seine Welt nach dem Pippi Langstrumpfprinzip einrichten.


----------



## TooShort (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Also letzten Winter war die alte Minthe ein top Zandergewässer. Auch abseits der Zander hat man dort gut gefangen. Gute Rapfen, schöne Barsche, dicke Brassen. Was will man mehr? Nichts. Genau das. Nur hat man das hier eben nicht mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Auf mich wirkt das seitenlange Loblied auf die adriatische Fischerei brechreizerregend!
Was haben die Ahnen vom Kollegen glavoc und deren erfolgreiche Abfischung des  Mittelmeeres, mit diesem Fischer hier am Oberrhein  zu tun, außer das sie die gleiche Beute verfolgen, nämlich Fische?
Besonders absurd wird es, wenn auch noch von Nachhaltigkeit die Rede ist.
Davon kann im konkreten Fall überhaupt keine Rede sein, der BF erntet was er nicht gesäht.
Dieser Fischer ist seit langem dafür bekannt richtig abzuräumen und am schlimmsten ist es, dass er sich dabei besonders auf die Rückzugsräume der Fische in den Altwassern konzentriert!
Im Hauptstrom wurden (werden?) die Steinschütungen systematisch mit Elektrofischereigerät von Aalen "befreit".
Was das Monsterloch angeht ist es besonders fatal.
.Dieser ehemalige Altarm ist mit dem Hauptstrom nur noch über Rohrzuläufe verbunden.
So ziehen die Fische bei Hochwasser rein und es entsteht für den Fischer, natürlich auch für die Angler, die perfekte Fischfalle.
Nur der Fischer fängt dieses ca.2ha große Gewässer komplett leer, was Angler nie schaffen würden, womit das Loch dann bis zum nächsten Hochwasser (im nächsten Jahr!) als 
fischfrei zu bezeichnen ist.
Selbst habe ich seine Kiemennetze schon an Altarmeinläufen stehen gesehen, in sieben Reihen hintereinander, da kommt nix mehr weder rein noch raus!
Ich  bin noch immer der Meinung, wir brauchen hier am Oberrhein keinen raubfischenden Berufsfischer.
Durch den Kartenverkauf samt Synergieeffekt auf andere Wirtschaftszweige wird deutlich mehr Geld generiert, als das was der BF offiziell über die Steuer abwickelt.
Diese Tradition sollte sterben und ab ins Heimatmuseum!

Jürgen


----------



## racoon (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Was ich hier immer wieder lese sind die finanziellen Interessen, die man gegeneinander aufwiegen sollte.

Was denkt Ihr denn wird an den Fischereirechten verdient ? Seien es die, die der BF zahlt oder aber auch die paar Euro, die durch die Angler reinkommen. 
Glaubt wirklich noch irgendwer, dass die paar Euro irgendwen wirklich interessieren ? Schlussendlich sind das Einnahmeposten, welche in einen Landeshaushalt fließen. Eine Mio (oder zwei oder drei) sind da eine total untergeordnete Summe. Die Fischereirechte der BF werden seit Jahrzehnten weitergereicht, viele werden einfach nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen, weil sich die Fischerei nicht lohnt. Von finanzieller Seite gibt es da gar keine Lösung zum Vorteil der Angler. Einzig aus umweltpolitischer Sicht KÖNNTE man ggf etwas ändern. Dieser Weg hätte jedoch zwei Haken:

Der erste ist, dass man entsprechende Gruppierungen überzeugen muss, dass auch unter der Wasseroberfläche schützenswerte Natur ist und der zweite ist der, dass man mit Schützern in eine Kiste hüpfen muss bzw diese auf die Seite der Angler zieht. 
Und beide Haken würden sich keinesfalls positiv auf die Angelei auwirken.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

@racoon, du hast leider Recht, vor allem mit dem letzten Absatz!
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann gäbe es das Problem schon lange nicht mehr.

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt das seitenlange Loblied auf die adriatische Fischerei brechreizerregend!
> Was haben die Ahnen vom Kollegen glavoc und deren erfolgreiche Abfischung des Mittelmeeres, mit diesem Fischer hier am Oberrhein zu tun, außer das sie die gleiche Beute verfolgen, nämlich Fische?
> Besonders absurd wird es, wenn auch noch von Nachhaltigkeit die Rede ist.
> Davon kann im konkreten Fall überhaupt keine Rede sein, der BF erntet was er nicht gesäht.
> ...



Das mag vielleicht für die Großseen stimmen, aber eine 2ha Pfütze machen dir Angler in Nullkommanix leer.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

@50er Jäger, wir sind hier nicht in Mecklenburg, daher gibt es auch keine Großgewässer!
Was dieses 2 ha Loch angeht, dieses kann keinesfalls von Anglern leer gefischt werden, da es nur ganz wenige Stellen gibt von wo aus man dieses beangeln könnte.
80 % des Ufers sind nämlich Djungel, dazu noch morastiges Überschwemmungsgebiet.
Anders der Fischer, der haut da für ein paar Tage sein Boot rein und dann ists leer!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @50er Jäger, wir sind hier nicht in Mecklenburg, daher gibt es auch keine Großgewässer!
> Was dieses 2 ha Loch angeht, dieses kann keinesfalls von Anglern leer gefischt werden, da es nur ganz wenige Stellen gibt von wo aus man dieses beangeln könnte.
> 80 % des Ufers sind nämlich Djungel, dazu noch morastiges Überschwemmungsgebiet.
> Anders der Fischer, der haut da für ein paar Tage sein Boot rein und dann ists leer!
> ...




 Und genauso wäre es bei den Angler, wenn sie könnten, also stimmt die Aussage nicht, dass es Angler nicht können, sie dürfen hier nur vielleicht nicht alle Raffinessen ausnutzen.
Es gibt ja Pachtverträge die auch der Fischer haben muss, dort ist eigentlich immer drin enthalten, dass ein Gewässer/Teil in dem Zustand zu erhalten ist, wie es quasi an gepachtet wurde, sollte so etwas hier der Fall sein, gibt es doch eine "Angriffsmöglichkeit"!


----------



## racoon (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Pachtverträge die auch der Fischer haben muss, dort ist eigentlich immer drin enthalten, dass ein Gewässer/Teil in dem Zustand zu erhalten ist, wie es quasi an gepachtet wurde, sollte so etwas hier der Fall sein, gibt es doch eine "Angriffsmöglichkeit"!



Pacht bedeudet juristisch 'Fruchtziehung'. Das Gewässer wäre zur Fruchtziehung gepachtet, die Früchte des Gewässers sind die Fische und diese würde der Fischer komplett ziehen. 
Welcher Bauer lässt schon Kartoffeln im Boden, wenn er den Acker gepachtet hat.

Es handelt sich um ein Fischereirecht und nicht um einen Pachtvertrag.
Insofern gibt es keinerlei Angriffsmöglichkeit, außer der, die ich bereits beschrieben hab und die kein Angler haben will.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



racoon schrieb:


> Pacht bedeudet juristisch 'Fruchtziehung'. Das Gewässer wäre zur Fruchtziehung gepachtet, die Früchte des Gewässers sind die Fische und diese würde der Fischer komplett ziehen.
> Welcher Bauer lässt schon Kartoffeln im Boden, wenn er den Acker gepachtet hat.
> 
> Es handelt sich um ein Fischereirecht und nicht um einen Pachtvertrag.
> Insofern gibt es keinerlei Angriffsmöglichkeit, außer der, die ich bereits beschrieben hab und die kein Angler haben will.



Genau und das Fischereirecht kann er ja für bestimmte zeit pachten.
Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, das ein Bauer Früchte im Boden lassen soll, aber auch die haben in ihren Pachtverträgen bestimmt stehen, wenn sie fruchtbares Ackerland gepachtet haben, das dies nach auslaufen des Pachtvertrages nicht als völlige Wüste zurück genommen wird, sondern in der Qualität erhalten bleiben muss.
 Wenn dies dort nicht in den Pachtverträgen enthalten ist, sind die "Verpächter" schön dämlich.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,

was soll denn in dem Pachtvertrag stehen?

Dass nach Ablauf ebensoviel Fische im Gewässer sein müssen wie vorher?  Und wer und wie sollte das denn überprüfen können? Und wer könnte ggf. beweisen, dass der BF dann auch wirklich"schuld" wäre.

Ich denke, racoon hat schon recht. Ist wohl leider wirklich schwierig was zu machen, wenn man Kollateralschäden vermeiden will.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso nicht die Gewässerverpachtung ordentlich ausgeschrieben wird und vielleicht sogar meistbietend versteigert wird.
Angelvereine bieten Beträge, die ein BF niemals aufbringen kann.

Nach meinen Infos am Niederrhein zahlen die Nebenerwerbsfischer einen kleinen Betrag und können damit mehrere KM Rhein mit fast beliebigen Methoden abfischen. Zumindest erzählte mir ein Fischer, dass er ca. 90 Reusen gleichzeitig ausliegen hat.

Die Vergabe der Lizenzen ist vollkommen intransparent. L.t. Infos der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft gibt es Wartelisten. Ich habe vor 13 Jahren schriftlich einen Antrag auf eine Nebenerwerbslizenz gestellt und bis heute noch nicht einmal eine Antwort bekommen.

Angler zahlen 35€ und dürfen 3 Aale pro Session mitnehmen und nur mit 2 Ruten Fischen. Senken und Bootsfischerei ist verboten.


----------



## racoon (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Weil die Gewässer nicht verpachtet sind. Es gibt Fischereirechte - eines dieser Rechte hat ein BF inne. Er kann es selbst nutzen, er kann es verkaufen oder aber er kann es vererben /übertragen. Es ist keine Pacht. 
Der kluge BF nutzt sein Fischereirecht nachhaltig, d.h. er entnimmt so viel Fisch, dass er davon leben kann und immer wieder Fisch nachkommt, so kann er seinen Beruf auf Jahre ausüben (oder auch die nächste Generation).
In abgeschlossenen Gewässern muss das natürlich wesentlich vorsichtiger geschehen, als z.B. im Rhein. Hier kommen wesentlich mehr Fische nach, man kann sich also großzügiger bedienen, sprich abfischen was geht.


----------



## TooShort (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Wir dürfen nicht nachts fischen, wir dürfen nicht motorisiert fischen, Netze und Reusen sind so auch erstmal Tabu. Beruflich ist das alles aber genehmigt? Ich verstehe es nicht. Die Methoden von mir aus. Wenn er schon davon leben muss, soll er es auch können. Aber soll er es doch bitte am Tag machen und rudernd. Gleiches Recht für alle bitte. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,

wenn es ein Eigentumsfischereirecht ist, dann ist der BF nur an Gesetz und Verordnung gebunden.

Die Einschränkungen für die Angler kommen dann i.d.R. von dem, der die Erlaubnisscheine ausstellt. Das kann der BF selber sein oder sein Pächter.

Natürlich braucht der BF auch Personal mit entsprechender Ausbildung zum Führen der Fischereigeräte, Boote, Fischversorgung etc. .  Fischwirt wäre da z.B. ein geeigneter Ausbildungsberuf.


----------



## jagarou (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

so,um was geht es nochmal?Der BF fischt größere Mengen mit Laichgefüllten Zander ab und das ist nicht ok!Ob er damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen muss oder nicht.Nachhaltig ist anders und das können wir so ruhig festhalten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



jagarou schrieb:


> Der BF fischt größere Mengen mit Laichgefüllten Zander ab und das ist nicht ok!



Das aber ist ein Scheinargument. Der Zanderpopulation ist es völlig egal, ob laichgefüllte Fische entnommen werden oder solche, die leer sind und niemals mehr die Gelegenheit haben, Laich anzusetzen.


----------



## jagarou (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Ich erkenne da schon einen Unterschied ob die Fische laichen,also Nachwuchs produzieren und dann gefangen werden oder sie erst gar nicht zum laichen kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Egal, WANN du einen Fisch entnimmst - das nächste Mal laicht er mit Sicherheit nicht mehr...
So oder so...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*



jagarou schrieb:


> Ich erkenne da schon einen Unterschied ob die Fische laichen,also Nachwuchs produzieren und dann gefangen werden oder sie erst gar nicht zum laichen kommen.




Stell dir vor, du entnimmst einen Zander im August: Im nächsten Jahr kein Nachwuchs von diesem Fisch

Wenn du denselben Fisch nicht im August, sondern im darauf folgenden Januar entnimmst: Gleiches Resultat.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einer der Letzten seines Standes - Rheinfischer aus Leidenschaft*

Hallo,

wenn die Zander erst nach dem Ablaichen entnommen würden, gäbe es mehr Nachwuchs im Gewässer.

Entscheidend ist, wie oft der Fisch ablaichen konnte.

Solange der BF sich aber an die gesetzlichen Regeln hält, kann man ihm nur moralische Vorwürfe machen.

Vielleicht bekommt er ja irgendwann auch mal ne Auftrag aus Hessen, die ungeliebten Zander in den Fließgewässern abzufischen.


----------

